# Body hair and sweat. YAYAYAY. no.



## Johnny Wal (Sep 12, 2007)

ok so im a naturally hairy person (thanks daddy-o).
and of course, i hate it 
(i feel like i should mention im male, to anyone not aware)
and i used to shave my entire body before (Well not like, my head or eyebrows. lol) but then i got lazy and only did it for like, special events. lmao

and so i hate it becuase shaving is a pain, and it grows back so quickly and all that.

ive been looking into an epilator for a little bit,
i know they are supposedly the devil when it comes to pain, but i must say i have a pretttty high pain tolerance.

but does anyone here use one? or have any recomendations for one?
ive also used hair removal cream like veet or nair, but its messy and smelllls


ALSO.
i sweat, a lot.
a lot a lot.
and i hate it (well duh). and ive used that certain dri stuff,
and it worked at first, then it kind of stopped working and just hurting
any tips on that?

thanks a bunch!


----------



## faifai (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, Certain Dri has been the only thing that would help with my extreme sweatiness (like it could be 40 degrees out and I would still be sweating). I found that if I don't follow the usage instructions _exactly_ then it will start hurting and itching and generally being way too unpleasant to deal with.

But, just be sure you're doing it the right way:

- if you shave your armpits, apply Certain Dri at night (on hairy pits) and wait until the morning to shave. that gives it enough time for the hair to grow back enough that it doesn't irritate the skin. if you shave too soon before applying it will literally burn your skin chemically when you apply it.
- don't apply right after showering. wait several hours (like, 8 or more) so your pores go back to normal. if you apply too soon after showering it will burn like holy hellfire.
- make sure you're applying it to clean skin (free of other deodorants). hairy is fine but if there is deodorant residue it won't work properly.
- let it dry entirely when you apply and refrain from scratching if it starts to itch.
- be diligent in your use. if you use it every night as directed, it should greatly cut down on the sweating. if you use it one time then forget for a week, it won't work as well.


----------



## cocolette (Nov 11, 2007)

ooooooooooo dont!
Why do you hate having body hair?
If you sweat a lot, in some way having body hair will help, as long as its clean.
My ex i had the same problem, he just took wipes with him and would jsut make sure he was fresh ans had deodorants on him (ones with non-harsh chemicals in)
Hope this helps
coco xx


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 11, 2007)

I shave my whole body as a form of exfoliation. I use a shower brush and a puff twice a day,and I shave once a day. I have really soft,smooth skin.

I shave my face weekly. I do this because it is also an exfoliant,and even though I use a chemical exfolliant and a wash cloth (dry),a fresh razor does a fab job. I brought a friend to get a face peel and they shaved her face before applying the product. It made a lot of sense. I have been doing this for 25 years,I have smooth skin,so I plan to keep on shaving!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 12, 2007)

I love man hair.  In another culture, the hair on the chest is called the "carpet of love".


----------



## cocolette (Nov 12, 2007)

IM WITH YOU WAVES!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    and i think johnny would look great with some body hair


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2007)

i don't know what to advise as far as getting rid of body hair, but if you're having a problem with excessive persperation, i suggest you see your physician and ask him or her what to do about it...they might be able to prescribe you something else to deal with it.


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_I shave my whole body as a form of exfoliation. I use a shower brush and a puff twice a day,and I shave once a day. I have really soft,smooth skin.

I shave my face weekly. I do this because it is also an exfoliant,and even though I use a chemical exfolliant and a wash cloth (dry),a fresh razor does a fab job. I brought a friend to get a face peel and they shaved her face before applying the product. It made a lot of sense. I have been doing this for 25 years,I have smooth skin,so I plan to keep on shaving!_

 

i finally decided to do something about my overly hairy arms
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i shave them! does the hair on your body grow back thicker/darker tho?  esp on you face, cuz i've been considering shaving my face, but i'm too afraid to.  that or bleaching it, but again, i'm afraid to...


----------



## Evey (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_i finally decided to do something about my overly hairy arms
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i shave them! does the hair on your body grow back thicker/darker tho? esp on you face, cuz i've been considering shaving my face, but i'm too afraid to. that or bleaching it, but again, i'm afraid to..._

 
Don't shave your face....I use the sally hensen facial hair bleach and it works really well. I've been using it since I was 14 ( i'm 22 now) never had a problem. And yeah, I shave my arms too. I have to shave them every day because my hair grows back really fast.


----------



## n_c (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Evey* 

 
_Don't shave your face....I use the sally hensen facial hair bleach and it works really well. I've been using it since I was 14 ( i'm 22 now) never had a problem. And yeah, I shave my arms too. I have to shave them every day because my hair grows back really fast._

 
Do you use the bleach all over your face?


----------



## Evey (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Do you use the bleach all over your face?_

 
No just on the places where the hair tends to be darker


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Evey* 

 
_Don't shave your face....I use the sally hensen facial hair bleach and it works really well. I've been using it since I was 14 ( i'm 22 now) never had a problem. And yeah, I shave my arms too. I have to shave them every day because my hair grows back really fast._

 

and the bleach only bleaches the hair right? so your skin doesn't get bleached too?


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 13, 2007)

I symphatize. I'm part Sicilian, so I've got alot of body hair going on (not freakishly so.) When I was in high school and college, I used to shave myself entirely (sometimes even including the brows.) It's time consuming through, and there are times where I go all dirty, hairy hippie and look like a member of Spaun Ranch for months on end, followed by a few months of smooth sveletness. 

I kind of like having the option though of whether or not to be hairy, I just hate the in-between period of time waiting for hair to grow back-I'm impatient.


----------



## aeni (Nov 14, 2007)

Botox is not just for the face.  People get the shots in their armpits so they won't sweat!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 14, 2007)

How about using clippers with a guard on it and trim down all over.  You will not have that painful stubble.  It will keep you looking really groomed too.  If you hair on your back, I would get that waxed off.  The hair will not come back as thick.  I still wouldn't shave off that chest hair though.  Unless, you really have too. Trim it down with clippers. (Okay, I admit it again.  I am biased about chest hair).


----------



## frances92307 (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I love man hair.  In another culture, the hair on the chest is called the "carpet of love".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOOOL that is too funny!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll tell my fuzzy DH that!

Regarding sweatiness.....well I'm a female who has hyperhydrosis, and only doctors can really help with that.  I sweat like a man, and I've had my share of embarrasing moments.  So I understand.  I ALWAYS have pit stains...even in winter.  When I work out I look like I jumped in a pool!  Anywho Drs can only help with the sweat glands on underarms and the hands and feet.  Since I sweat EVERYWHERE, I've just learned to accept it.  I just say that you're guaranteed hot sweaty sex.


----------



## jenii (Nov 16, 2007)

YOU TOO, huh?!? I'm a girl, but my dad's Turkish, so I'm a hairy girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not a huge problem except for my face. Know what I wanna get, that I think you might wanna look into? Laser hair removal. I hear it's awesome, and I definitely want something permanent. It's mainly my cheeks, upper lip, and in between my brows. I'm SO sick of depilatory cream, waxing, tweezing... Ugh.

As for deodorant... Are you averse to using women's deodorant? The deodorant that works best for me is Secret Platinum Protection. I swear by that stuff. The tropical scent is my fave.

If you want guy's deodorant, my twin brother uses Axe's anti-perspirant, and it works well for him.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frances92307* 

 
_LOOOL that is too funny!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll tell my fuzzy DH that!
_

 
Thank you.

If a guy has no hair naturally, that's okay.  If he does have hair, that's okay too.    I think men are beautiful.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 16, 2007)

^^Hell, I'll second that. Huge fan of the male body, right here.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Well, Certain Dri has been the only thing that would help with my extreme sweatiness (like it could be 40 degrees out and I would still be sweating). I found that if I don't follow the usage instructions exactly then it will start hurting and itching and generally being way too unpleasant to deal with.

But, just be sure you're doing it the right way:

- if you shave your armpits, apply Certain Dri at night (on hairy pits) and wait until the morning to shave. that gives it enough time for the hair to grow back enough that it doesn't irritate the skin. if you shave too soon before applying it will literally burn your skin chemically when you apply it.
- don't apply right after showering. wait several hours (like, 8 or more) so your pores go back to normal. if you apply too soon after showering it will burn like holy hellfire.
- make sure you're applying it to clean skin (free of other deodorants). hairy is fine but if there is deodorant residue it won't work properly.
- let it dry entirely when you apply and refrain from scratching if it starts to itch.
- be diligent in your use. if you use it every night as directed, it should greatly cut down on the sweating. if you use it one time then forget for a week, it won't work as well._

 
I agree you must follow the directions exactly. 

Also a derm can perscribe some topical agents that work just as well.

AS for the hair, how about a full body wax?


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_AS for the hair, how about a full body wax?_

 
how much does a full body wax cost??


----------



## woolyowl (Nov 18, 2007)

For hair removal, I really like Moom. It's a natural, soft "wax" with the consistency of honey and can be used anywhere.


----------



## Lillit_Olyamur (Dec 5, 2007)

For Hair------->> You can use Nair, or any product that works like Nair does (dissolving the hairs) leaving your skin smooth and the hair doesn't grow back as thick, as fast, or as dark. I use Nair when I need to get rid of any hair that is ANNOYING or if I want to wear a really slinky black number and only smooth,  light skin balances with a good dress.

You can get the hair on your face and your neck threaded, however, I don't recommend your neck but your face DEFINITELY. Threading leaves the hair lighter, comes out slower, and also not as thick as shaving but since you're a guy and you've been shaving the hair is probably REALLY thick already but it doesn't hurt to try. Call beauty salons and find out who does it.

About your body sweat....switch deodorants, follow the directions on them, find out if there's anything you're eating that's causing it or any lifestyle choices that are affecting it? Otherwise, you might need to start a schedule of showering the night before, putting deodorant on that's organic from Trader Joe's or Whole Foods stores during the night then in the morning use some lemon and ice water to close the pores of your pit and clean out any bacteria then reapply a stronger deodorant and then flush your whole body with cologne...??

hope you find out and if not don't worry too much, you're beautiful anyhow!


----------



## Evey (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_and the bleach only bleaches the hair right? so your skin doesn't get bleached too?_

 
I"M SORRY i didn't even notice this was directed at me...lol....yeah it just bleaches the hair not your skin =D


----------



## cocolette (Dec 6, 2007)

so for all who are wondering, Face hair (for both men and woman) if you shave your hair WILL grow back thicker, faster and darker (this is allover the body as well) the best way to get RID of hair for a good result is waxing, it leaves your skin smooth and lessens hair grow back and hairs grow back lighter and less dense. However this is not great of some people, so see how it goes, the best thing to do about it is go see someone who does hair removal (salon, spa ect..)

Perment hair removal is a really good option, you can buy kits for home use how at about £100 (uk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and that does almost any area of the body as i know.  I dont know how good the aim is on them, i want to get one for myself but im not sure, as im not a very hairy person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for sweat, see your doctor, many people get botox in their armpits and it helps stop the sweat, ive heard it works really well as i have a friend who sweats from everywhere and it worked for her!

Im not a professional but i used to work in a salon, so we talked about it a lot.



Now for my personal thing, Men with hair = LOVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope that helps!
coco xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AliVix1 (May 3, 2009)

have you tried smooth away ever? it works on certain areas of my body like my upper thighs but not on my lower legs but it might work on some areas?


----------



## User35 (May 19, 2009)

I use an epliator whenever I can. I bought a "Braun silk epil xelle" from bed bath and beyond I think. It comes with a neato gell cool pack type thing. Put it in the freezer and when you are hurting from the pain of the epilator placing that on the skin realllllllllllllly helps. 

Im 1/2 Mexican 1/2 Scottish...so yeah Im kinda furry. I use it on my legs mostly from the knee down. For some reason my thighs are crazy sensitive. On my under arms, forearms and face occasionally. Holding the skin taunt helps along with the cold pack. With shaving my hair growns back super quick..with the epilator not nearly as fast.My leg hair is definatley lighter. You just gotta get over the pain .


----------



## ruthless (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Johnny Wal* 

 
_ok so im a naturally hairy person (thanks daddy-o).
and of course, i hate it 
(i feel like i should mention im male, to anyone not aware)
and i used to shave my entire body before (Well not like, my head or eyebrows. lol) but then i got lazy and only did it for like, special events. lmao

and so i hate it becuase shaving is a pain, and it grows back so quickly and all that.

ive been looking into an epilator for a little bit,
i know they are supposedly the devil when it comes to pain, but i must say i have a pretttty high pain tolerance.

but does anyone here use one? or have any recomendations for one?
ive also used hair removal cream like veet or nair, but its messy and smelllls


ALSO.
i sweat, a lot.
a lot a lot.
and i hate it (well duh). and ive used that certain dri stuff,
and it worked at first, then it kind of stopped working and just hurting
any tips on that?

thanks a bunch!_

 
Sounds like you need to research laser light hair removal. I used to have excessive underarm persperation, Drysol seems to help. 

You can also have lasers zap the sweat glands in your underarms. But if you kill the sweat there your body will direct it out other places fyi.


----------



## anne123 (Jun 12, 2009)

Make sure that you wear proper clothing, especially during hot and humid weather. Using natural fibers is ideal as they allow proper  Some People Saying this Excessive Sweatning occur due to more Sweat glands,there are Many surgery available to treat this air circulation and helps you to keep your skin temperature normal. Cotton is known to be the best fabric during hot and humid weather conditions and wool during winter. Linen is a natural fiber and is as effective as cotton.

 Avoid wear tight clothes. When you wear tight clothes, you do not allow enough space for the air to circulate inside your clothing and this will enhance sweating. Tight clothes will tend to increase the skin temperature and thus inducing sweating.

Proper hygiene plays an important role in helping you control excessive sweating. If you are suffering from excessive sweating problem, then make sure that you bathe daily and couple this habit with any other method you’ll use to control sweating.

 Avoid spicy food, garlic, red meat and smelly fish if you are planning to meet a lot of people. Your body odour is in a way determined by the food that you intake and garlic, smelly fish or other smelly food substances will alter your body odour. Red meat and spicy food are known to enhance sweating and should be avoided, unless you are planning to spend the rest of the day at home.

 Stress is known to enhance sweating and it would help you if you take regular de stressing treatments. Inspirational books, soothing music, scented candles or bubble baths; anything that helps you to relieve stress is ideal for you.


----------



## merryandlovely (Jun 14, 2009)

Do not shave your face. Use the bleach all over your face.


----------

